# scrap pgm recovery



## markqf1 (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought some of you might be interested in this link.

www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=24812

Is this the future of scrap pgm recovery?

Maybe a mobile platinumill!


----------



## Froggy (Jan 19, 2008)

I have ran across this before, its a little over a year old, I wonder about any updates? Or is this guy out cruising the pgm highway collecting road dust?


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know but, this guy definitely seems to know the history ... if not the future of the cat business.


----------

